

Twelephone adds real-time communications to Twitter using Node.JS & WebRTC - cmatthieu
http://bloggeek.me/webrtc-twelephone/

======
OldSchool
As a code demo, awesome. However if you're old enough to remember the Nextel
"walkie talkie" feature it's easy to see why quiet, asynchronous messaging is
so appealing. Why do people keep trying to add voice back into the evolution
of communication?

